# Ok,...so about these hermits,.....



## Cate28 (Feb 28, 2014)

Ok. So I'm a biologist who's primary research is related to hermit crabs (marine, primarily dead/preserved). Because of this, people have started to bring me live hermits; sometimes refugees from a crashed tank, sometimes accidental beach buddies,...etc.

Anyway, I have a small assortment of hermits (all of exceptionally durable species) living around my house in 1 gallon jars whose water I change every few days. Needless to say, this is not ideal, for them or for me. I need to set up something more long term, but I don't want to go crazy, and I'm absolutely not interested in a full reef or really any fish at all.

Can I do a 10 gallon, hermit only tank with an internal canister filter and maybe a hang on the back filter for extra water flow? I feel like it means frequent water changes, but I can deal with once a week if it means getting everybody out of their jars.

I have access to sterilized sea water at 40 ppt that I can dilute out to 30-33 ppt.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The hermits would probly do fine in a 10g.A hob is better than an internal filter,unless you just go with air driven sponge filters(the cheapest of all).sponge filters are great,but the only drawback would be the "creep" the bubbles would generate.If you added some live rock you might cycle very quickly and thus lower the need to change water so much.
The API liquid master kit for saltwater is a good investment so you know if changing water is really even needed.Some extra shells may help also .I imagine they may fight for "homes" once grouped together,and the extra shells may help with that.


----------



## Cate28 (Feb 28, 2014)

Ok. 10 gallon, Whisper power filter, a few pieces of live rock (~6 lbs). Should I use them to cycle the tank? Clibanarius vittatus is the nearest thing to indestructible I've ever worked on.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

As long as you have a test kit to keep track of tank and use "cured" live rock you shouldn't have too many problems and can probly stock right away.Just test for first couple weeks or until you are 0 for ammonia and nitrite.When all you get is nitrates then you can start to establish a maintenance schedule,as the accumulation of nitrates should become steady.If you haven't bought/or don't have the filter yet,I highly recommend Aqua Clear hobs.The aq 30 would probly be a good filter for the 10g.


----------



## Cate28 (Feb 28, 2014)

I've been just reading random threads on the forums, and now I want a big tank really bad.

Marine biologists should not be allowed near this hobby for our own safety.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

No biologist myself,but with almost 1,000 gallons of aquariums I think I understand!
My largest is 180G and my largest salt/reef is 120g.


----------



## Cate28 (Feb 28, 2014)

The hermits have now fully explored every inch of tank. I put a cover on because one large _Clibanarius vittatus_ started to inch his way up the cord from the heater. He's from the wild and very saucy.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Any pics?Would love to see them!


----------



## Johnnycat (Jul 24, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> Any pics?Would love to see them!


I agree with CB - I'd love to see them!


----------



## Cate28 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hermit photo action in my Gallery! So cute!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

They look very happy!Tank looks good also!


----------



## Cate28 (Feb 28, 2014)

In hermit news,....somebody molted successfully. Always cool news.
A couple of pics in my Gallery. It's hard to see her shed carapace, but you can sorta see it's toes poking up in front of the moon snail shell. The other photo is a top down shot, obviously taken through the water, so a little blurry. Then one of her in her new shell. I'm calling her Blondie.

I just added another one of the other guy climbing up the cord of the temperature probe. Goofball.


----------



## Cate28 (Feb 28, 2014)

So had a nitrite spike a couple of days ago, got a little flustered. Maybe the live rock wasn't quite ready? Anyway, remained calm and waited (still testing, still high). Then yesterday Ammonia 0ppm, nitrites 0ppm and nitrates around 20ppm. 

I should do a water change to bring nitrates down, yes?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

A 50% water change won't hurt.That would get you down to around 10ppm.If the hermits are comfortable you may be fine ,but other issues can develope from nitrates.
Here is a good article on ALL the levels many reefers should strive for;
Reef Aquarium Water Parameters by Randy Holmes-Farley - Reefkeeping.com
The author is considered one of the most reliable sources for saltwater info,and thanks to ReffingMadness I know to look particulary for his info.


----------

